# The Worlds Filthiest Places



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2011)

The World&#8217;s Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog


----------



## Trajan (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Worlds Filthiest Places *

Ravi's Hat closet?


----------



## Jos (Jul 27, 2011)

Drat, I thought this was going to be Ringel's guide to the World's 
best bordello's


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 27, 2011)

what a shame.


----------



## Douger (Jul 27, 2011)

No Gary, Indiana ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2011)

Douger said:


> No Gary, Indiana ?



Gary Indiana is a paradise compared to a lot of these poverty stricken third world shit holes you idiot.


----------



## Dabs (Jul 27, 2011)

OMG, I can't disagree, those places look terrible. Oh geesh, and the people who live there, I couldn't imagine. Makes me very thankful to be living where I am.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2011)

I am surprised to see the Italians on this list, they need to get their shit together the rest of the countries on that list are poverty stricken shit holes.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 27, 2011)

Naples, Italy
Been there and I can confirm it's a shit hole.

However

Where the hell is Alexandria Egypt?

Naples was politly called "The Armpit of the Med." by sailors, but it's far nicer than the Anus of the Med, Alexandria.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Naples, Italy
> Been there and I can confirm it's a shit hole.
> 
> However
> ...



There are so many shit holes in the Middle East I don't even know where to start, but Italy really needs to get their shit together, why are they on this list? do they have low standards of cleanliness there like in Egypt and Saudi Arabia? shit in Saudi Arabia people just throw trash out of their cars onto the street and nobody cares.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Jul 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I am surprised to see the Italians on this list, they need to get their shit together the rest of the countries on that list are poverty stricken shit holes.



The photo is from 2009 when Naples suffered a garbage strike.  The Mafia, Union, Gov't put the people of Naples through hell that year.  I would be surprised if a current photo showed the same conditions.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Naples, Italy
> ...



Waters iffy and rare[ish]

People eat loads of garlic so they smell like garlic instead of b/o.

The tourist areas are pristine, but if you are ever up when the tide goes out....


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Hmm that sucks to hear that, I was in Sicily once at Siganela Naval Air Station for a quick stop on my way to Saudi Arabia for a deployment, didn't seem so bad over there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2011)

"Shit River" under the bridge that crosses over from Subic Bay into Olongapo in the P.I.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



It's just Naples.

Most of the rest of the country is like any place else, just with water restrictions.

Many Italians bath in the Med itself, but in Naples you would have to clean yourself after getting into the water.  It was full of dead rats, condoms and gawd knows what else.


----------



## manifold (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't see 'catzmeow's mind' listed which makes me question the scientific integrity of this study.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Thats terrible, what the fuck is going on over there? the beaches in Kuwait are absolutely filthy, families picnic there and than throw all their left over food and trash in the water, fuckin disgusting.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2011)

There is a major river in Taiwan flowing through Taipei that we Americans used to call the "Yellow River" because if you ever swam in it you would contract jaundice in a matter of minutes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Shit River is basically raw sewage.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 27, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> The Worlds Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog


 the crack of your ass


----------



## Trajan (Jul 27, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I am surprised to see the Italians on this list, they need to get their shit together the rest of the countries on that list are poverty stricken shit holes.



well Italy has its spots, Naples is totally overridden by the mob, they onw all of the docks the garbage hauling and have been targeted by the Italian feds, the garbage strikes and invalidated contracts have caused pandemonium....

when I was in Sorrento 3 years ago,  you could smell Naples  across the bay.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Naples, Italy
> Been there and I can confirm it's a shit hole.
> 
> However
> ...



yup. me too. its nasty. 


and actually Cairo is way worse than Alexandria.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 27, 2011)

yidnar said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Worlds Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog
> ...



Damn dude.  Talk about having an anal fixation.  No wonder all the boys love ya.


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Naples, Italy
> Been there and I can confirm it's a shit hole.
> 
> However
> ...



I remember when I was a kid inphilly,  and we used to say you just throw your garbage out the window in Newark on the way to new york.  That was the armpit of the world to me as a kid.


----------



## shintao (Jul 27, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> The Worlds Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog



Texas border towns


----------



## Zona (Jul 27, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



and yet, they look down on Sicily....lol  I have been to signally Sicily a few times and its freaking beautiful there..


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2011)

I know beaches in the Med are often closed for health reasons,mainly due to piss and shit,(now I'm going to piss you all off) after all the American Tourists have passed through.........I'm only joking......Here in Perth,Australia visitors always remark how incredibly clean our fair city is........which is so true

Please excuse my comment above re Americans,it was crass to say the least..Sorry..theliq


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 28, 2011)

Residents didn't want new dumps and the dumps were full.

Ugh. Naples. That can't be good for business.


----------



## theliq (Jul 28, 2011)

You have a very interesting photo.....is this person from a film???or is it you????theliq





CitizenPained said:


> Residents didn't want new dumps and the dumps were full.
> 
> Ugh. Naples. That can't be good for business.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 28, 2011)

beaches full of trash rivers you can walk on?

perhaps i really dont wanna travel more....i envy yall.....all your travels...i would love to see the middle east and europe


----------



## Douger (Jul 28, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> beaches full of trash rivers you can walk on?
> 
> perhaps i really dont wanna travel more....i envy yall.....all your travels...i would love to see the middle east and europe


Don't bother. I already did that. Go to South America ( with the *A*)


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> I am surprised to see the Italians on this list, they need to get their shit together the rest of the countries on that list are poverty stricken shit holes.



camorra & corruption.

usually they send the garbage to germany for a lot of money.

here the italian garbage is burned and electricity generated from the heat.

recently they started burning the garbage in the streets or dumping it in the mediterranean.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Naples, Italy
> ...



Worse?

How?  Seriously.  After seeing the deep blue of the Med turn to shit brown the moment we passed the breakers into the bay, I assumed the city was on the edge of plague.

krist, we watched an animals stomach slowly roll down the street to the shore and the locals didn't seem to notice.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



The standards of cleanliness and hygiene are just very different in the region, they are fine with things being filthy and dirty, if they were not ok with it they would change it. Its a cultural thing that can't be changed like how they treat their women, hell the Saudis and Kuwaitis aren't much better and they are oil rich countries and they have the money and resources to change things, but choose not to.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



considering history, living in filth in the ME makes no sense.

Weren't they nearly immune to the plagues due to how clean they were?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I'm not too familiar with that part of their history however things have definently changed now, sometimes history is funny like that. Africa also had some advanced civilizations many moons ago and most of the countries there are poverty stricken shit holes as well.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 28, 2011)

Kuwait for example has beautiful places like this.
















And theres disgusting places like this.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 28, 2011)

Zona said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I will assume, you mean Sigonella? dude...


----------



## Trajan (Jul 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



*shrugs* I went on a Nile 'expedition' back when Cairo was just creeping up on the Giza plateau archeological complex. I remember walking to the edge of the plateau and looking maybe oh, 2 miles north to Cairo and wishing they would never get any closer, out native guide said same, but he said it will in 5-8 years max, hug the Pyramids... and he was right and heres the thing, 80% of these "suburbs" are ghettos that make our ghettos look like the Fairmont Hotels here....its as bad as India. 

My only experience in Alexandria was 2 nights the Mercury hotel, which is east of trhe harbor, and I am sure it was bad, but I saw the same type of "sewage treatment"  in lloret del mar and thats a big resort town...*shrugs* its all relative I guess..


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I figured it was the nick name.

I was stuckuhm stationed, in La Madellinna.  We just called it La Mad [mawd].


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jul 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



Kinda funny.

Ya know how when you first pull in you want to get a drink and try some of the local food.

Well, I have no idea what Egyptian food tastes like and I'm certain most of the crew didn't either.

I was able to turn a profit buy gold chains there and selling them to new arrivals.

If they ever learned what the glyphs meant, I woulda gotten my ass kicked.


----------



## Zona (Jul 28, 2011)

CitizenPained said:


> Residents didn't want new dumps and the dumps were full.
> 
> Ugh. Naples. That can't be good for business.



So in Naples, it is like the soprano's...the mafia really does control sanitation...


----------



## Zona (Jul 28, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



When you drank as much Sangria as I did there, you would spell it incorectly as well.


----------



## QUENTIN (Jul 28, 2011)

They forgot Washington D.C.






Just look at all that filth.


----------



## waltky (Jul 28, 2011)

Granny says ya'll oughta see Uncle Ferd's room...

... an' shed...

... an' pick`em-up truck...

... so dirty even the cockroaches don't come around.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 28, 2011)

QUENTIN said:


> They forgot Washington D.C.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



touche'....


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> The Worlds Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog



Mens washrooms at punk rock clubs.. piss soaked toilet paper... clogged toilets and urinals full of vomit and shit ..blood from mosh pit battle wounds ...when I was on the road I would only use  the ladies rooms....


----------



## chesswarsnow (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry bout that,




High_Gravity: wrote

There are so many shit holes in the Middle East I don't even know where to start, but Italy really needs to get their shit together, why are they on this list? do they have low standards of cleanliness there like in Egypt and Saudi Arabia? shit in Saudi Arabia people just throw trash out of their cars onto the street and nobody cares.




1. Anyone else notice that this isn't a *one line* post lcoming from GH?
2. Is, High Gravity, *no name*, trying to change his spots?
3. Anyone think he can keep this pace up?
4. I do not.
5. This is killing him, to know I'm in his head, and he has to post more than a *one liner* everytime.....lol!!!!!!
6. Gosh this feels good getting in GH's head!
7. Hello,...hello,...hello,....I'm in here HG,......!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One line from me is better than a whole novel by you clown, bank on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 29, 2011)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## signelect (Aug 12, 2011)

Cleanliness is godliness......


----------



## Mr.Nick (Aug 12, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> The Worlds Filthiest Places | Master Cleaners Blog



A progressive social event?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Aug 12, 2011)

Sorry bout that,






High_Gravity said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...







1. Just like I said, he couldn't keep that pace up, and has slipped back to the *One Liner* posting method.
2. Lowers my IQ, just to read his crap.



Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## The Infidel (Aug 12, 2011)

Jardim Gramacho, the worlds largest landfill.

I saw this documentary the other day and it is a really touching and deeply moving movie.
Artist Vik Muniz went there and made some beautiful artwork from "the filthiest place on earth"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acH1exBB2ow&feature=fvsr]Waste Land - Official Trailer - YouTube[/ame]

After watching trailer, I get all "mystie eyed".. good movie. Its on netflix





*These images are made from tons of garbage and taken from above*



















*
Vik Muniz*







'Waste Land' finds art in Brazil's trash - *

​


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 13, 2011)

A tie between the IMF, the Federal Reserve and the university of Chicago.


----------



## FuelRod (Aug 13, 2011)

Many a liberals undergarments when Obama appears on television?


----------



## recklesslogic (Aug 13, 2011)

I vote Rochdale, England


----------

